# Shade plants for Bees?



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sweet joe pye weed is worth looking into


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I see it blooms in late summer and early autumn. Seed companies sell it. Anyone know if certain varieties are better?


----------

